

An Open Letter to Science Students and Science Teachers - mjn
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/05/31/an-open-letter-to-science-students-and-science-teachers/

======
tokenadult
I only wish I could upvote this twice, as I have seen this phenomenon more and
more often in online communities about specialized subjects, for example a
Facebook group about mathematics learning I participate in.

